# i posted this pic and got roasted



## Amnesia (Dec 4, 2022)

"lol what kind of old phone do you have"
"nice wired headphones"

I am losing followers on IG cause of it 

over



Spoiler


----------



## datboijj (Dec 4, 2022)

another female gaze pill


----------



## Moggie (Dec 4, 2022)

going the jeff nippard route i see


----------



## EverythingMattersCel (Dec 4, 2022)

Looks like it was taken from a Nokia brick. Your age is really showing.


----------



## Amnesia (Dec 4, 2022)

Moggie said:


> going the jeff nippard route i see


5'9" 190 pounds with a six pack natty

dunno how I can hold so much muscle


----------



## Amnesia (Dec 4, 2022)

datboijj said:


> another female gaze pill



Yup Only guys EVER compliment my body/arms/shoulders. Literally guys will tell me "nice arms dude, whats ur routine" when I am out in the club and stuff 


females only EVER say nice six pack WHEN I am lean and therefore actually have smaller arms and shoulders from low BF. Being huge is ultimate male gaze indeed


----------



## Sarx (Dec 4, 2022)

Just buy an iphone already man JFL


----------



## Moggie (Dec 4, 2022)

Amnesia said:


> 5'9" 190 pounds with a six pack natty
> 
> dunno how I can hold so much muscle


do you train you neck, looks big af


----------



## defezman (Dec 4, 2022)

Do you roid?


----------



## whiteissuperior (Dec 4, 2022)

You’re a failure


----------



## Enfant terrible (Dec 4, 2022)

Amnesia said:


> "lol what kind of old phone do you have"
> "nice wired headphones"
> 
> I am losing followers on IG cause of it
> ...


you look like a new being in this photo


----------



## Amnesia (Dec 4, 2022)

Moggie said:


> do you train you neck, looks big af


yes




defezman said:


> Do you roid?


never


----------



## RetardSubhuman (Dec 4, 2022)

skullcel manlet women hate it


----------



## Biggdink (Dec 4, 2022)

Muh all flowers and sunshine for chads broooo 🤡
@Oberyn


----------



## Amnesia (Dec 4, 2022)

Was my caption NT that I put on this photo when I posted it?

*"Still working off that Thanksgiving Feast"*


----------



## fukmylyf (Dec 4, 2022)

ur on the juice? be honest


----------



## Hades (Dec 4, 2022)

On a positive note, your physique is looking good bro. You on a cycle? How much do you eat?


----------



## Amnesia (Dec 4, 2022)

fukmylyf said:


> ur on the juice? be honest


Never dude

just been lifting for 15 years now. But most my gains were made in the first two years. Take a lot of supps and eat 180g protein per day


Hades said:


> On a positive note, your physique is looking good bro. You on a cycle? How much do you eat?


thanks

never any cycle, lotta protein and 6 egg yolks per day plus tons of chicken 150-180g protein a day


----------



## Enfant terrible (Dec 4, 2022)

what phone samsung @Amnesia ?


----------



## Amnesia (Dec 4, 2022)

Enfant terrible said:


> what phone samsung @Amnesia ?



iphone 8


----------



## BombayVikings (Dec 4, 2022)

Another chad without a big skull. Hopefuel


----------



## DoctorPMA (Dec 4, 2022)

Amnesia said:


> I am losing followers on IG cause of it


LMAO


----------



## NFA PB (Dec 4, 2022)

you are losing followers because you are wearing gloves faggot


----------



## DoctorPMA (Dec 4, 2022)

Younger girl that I know showed me a face of disguast when she saw my old iphone. Over for not latest android users too


----------



## Prettyboy (Dec 4, 2022)

Amnesia said:


> Yup Only guys EVER compliment my body/arms/shoulders. Literally guys will tell me "nice arms dude, whats ur routine" when I am out in the club and stuff
> 
> 
> females only EVER say nice six pack WHEN I am lean and therefore actually have smaller arms and shoulders from low BF. Being huge is ultimate male gaze indeed


Girls only ever compliment my abs (including Adonis belt ) , glutes and sometimes how veiny my forearms are

They never said anything about my V taper despite having wide ass shoulders and narrow hips… only guys comment on it
Also dudes are obsessed with traps

I’m starting to wonder whether gymmaxxing really made my smv higher or not
I had six packs back in high school from just playing sports , maybe it’s all that matters


----------



## ambiguous (Dec 4, 2022)

normie problems


----------



## Oberyn (Dec 4, 2022)

Biggdink said:


> Muh all flowers and sunshine for chads broooo 🤡
> @Oberyn


CHAD /=/autistic chad. The quality of the picture is fucking from 2005 or someshit.


----------



## rand anon (Dec 4, 2022)

Amnesia said:


> Yup Only guys EVER compliment my body/arms/shoulders. Literally guys will tell me "nice arms dude, whats ur routine" when I am out in the club and stuff
> 
> 
> females only EVER say nice six pack WHEN I am lean and therefore actually have smaller arms and shoulders from low BF. Being huge is ultimate male gaze indeed


@FailedNormieManlet why woah react to this nigga this should be water, but muh jim


----------



## Cali Yuga (Dec 4, 2022)




----------



## Moggie (Dec 4, 2022)

Amnesia said:


> iphone 8


Same as me


----------



## Moggie (Dec 4, 2022)

Prettyboy said:


> Girls only ever compliment my abs (including Adonis belt ) , glutes and sometimes how veiny my forearms are
> 
> They never said anything about my V taper despite having wide ass shoulders and narrow hips… only guys comment on it
> Also dudes are obsessed with traps
> ...


But good traps can halo an otherwise mediocre physique?


----------



## Deleted member 1332 (Dec 4, 2022)

Prettyboy said:


> Girls only ever compliment my abs (including Adonis belt ) , glutes and sometimes how veiny my forearms are
> 
> They never said anything about my V taper despite having wide ass shoulders and narrow hips… only guys comment on it
> Also dudes are obsessed with traps
> ...


Personally I think women are all aware of a V-taper even if only subconciously. Girls don't compliment men on that because they're probably afraid of coming off wierd, or don't know how to describe it. The same way we as men can instantly recognize a girl with a great body.

It would be the equivalent of a man telling a woman she has a nice hour glass figure (which I've never seen happen), instead of just saying she has nice tits and/or ass. 

From my experience, abs, arms and forearms are pretty much the only specific body parts girls will compliment men on in particular, however there's little doubt that they still see the whole picture, even if they can't adequetly describe it.


----------



## Mumbai Sissy (Dec 4, 2022)

Do you wear your lifts to the gym


----------



## Prettyboy (Dec 4, 2022)

Moggie said:


> But good traps can halo an otherwise mediocre physique?


Idk, I don’t train my traps, my shoulders seem wider this way

But guys often tease me for it, I find big traps disgusting & low class


----------



## Moggie (Dec 4, 2022)

Prettyboy said:


> Idk, I don’t train my traps, my shoulders seem wider this way
> 
> But guys often tease me for it, I find big traps disgusting & low class


But without traps zyzz would have looked like shit


----------



## Deleted member 22093 (Dec 4, 2022)

No amount of coloring can hide the fact that you workout at SJW Planet Fitness.


----------



## softlysoftly (Dec 4, 2022)

Amnesia said:


> "lol what kind of old phone do you have"
> "nice wired headphones"
> 
> I am losing followers on IG cause of it
> ...


don't you have enough money to like get a newer model of iphone and some airpods? you are like intentionally shooting yourself in the foot at this point


----------



## Prettyboy (Dec 4, 2022)

DankForce1 said:


> It would be the equivalent of a man telling a woman she has a nice hour glass figure (which I've never seen happen), instead of just saying she has nice tits and/or ass.


Now that you mentioned this, I remember complimenting an ex of mine on her pear shaped body shape
I told her I like it a lot and she was weirded out like oook thanks?


----------



## Deleted member 22780 (Dec 4, 2022)

Do u wear lifts at the gym? No hate genuine question I’m short too


----------



## Amnesia (Dec 4, 2022)

softlysoftly said:


> don't you have enough money to like get a newer model of iphone and some airpods? you are like intentionally shooting yourself in the foot at this point


of course I do but I dont give a fuck about phone I am never on it only on my PC

its funny the girls making fun of me all live at home with their parents and drive shitty cards.

I have my own place and a BMW but because I dont have a fucking iphone 14pro max I must be poor lmfao

social media really is the gayest thing in existence


----------



## Deleted member 1332 (Dec 4, 2022)

Prettyboy said:


> Idk, I don’t train my traps, my shoulders seem wider this way
> 
> But guys often tease me for it, I find big traps disgusting & low class


Surprised to hear someone say that, tbh. 

Imo, traps are one of the more important muscles to train, but obviously YMMV. Reason being they're essentially the only muscle besides your neck that can actually help to "frame" your face. 

Traps look disgusting on bald roidcels most would agree, but imo look incredibly aesthetic if you have a handsome masculine face w/ thick neck to match.


----------



## Prettyboy (Dec 4, 2022)

DankForce1 said:


> Surprised to hear someone say that, tbh.
> 
> Imo, traps are one of the more important muscles to train, but obviously YMMV. Reason being they're essentially the only muscle besides your neck that can actually help to "frame" your face.
> 
> Traps look disgusting on bald roidcels most would agree, but imo look incredibly aesthetic if you have a handsome masculine face w/ thick neck to match.


Yeah I might be in a minority with this view

I don’t train my traps but I do work on my neck a lot, so at the same time that’s thick

I know it’s mostly about insertions (my traps are inserted rather low) but I just don’t find traps like Zyzz’s attractive @Moggie






For me it looks like his neck is non existent


----------



## softlysoftly (Dec 4, 2022)

Amnesia said:


> of course I do but I dont give a fuck about phone I am never on it only on my PC
> 
> its funny the girls making fun of me all live at home with their parents and drive shitty cards.
> 
> ...


you have to adapt mate if you don't change you stay the same and get left behind


----------



## Yliaster (Dec 4, 2022)

You look pretty decent in the pic appearance wise,this roast I think had more to do with (1) working out at Planet Fitness (2) having an old iPhone model and (3) the pic quality is just overall pixelated


----------



## AngryShane (Dec 4, 2022)

Amnesia said:


> of course I do but I dont give a fuck about phone I am never on it only on my PC
> 
> its funny the girls making fun of me all live at home with their parents and drive shitty cards.
> 
> ...


What exactly do you do for work?


----------



## Deleted member 1332 (Dec 4, 2022)

Prettyboy said:


> Yeah I might be in a minority with this view
> 
> I don’t train my traps but I do work on my nect a lot, so at the same time that’s thick
> 
> ...


I love Zyzz, and even I think most have to agree with you there. It does look a bit strange - I can absolutely see that they overshadow his neck. 

Personally, my traps have nowhere near as much vertical growth up my neck like Zyzz despite training them every back session doing PPL.

One thing that might be important to consider, is that Zyzz was juiced out of his mind. Most won't ever come close to that level of development in their traps even with consistent training - though I'm sure there are genetic outliers with unusually tall traps.


----------



## looksmaxxtocope (Dec 4, 2022)

DoctorPMA said:


> Younger girl that I know showed me a face of disguast when she saw my old iphone. Over for not latest android users too


has to be at least iphone 12 or later, or you look poor.


----------



## JovenCansao (Dec 4, 2022)

Instagram is the most NPC social media, not even Facebook or Twitter compare


----------



## edodalic29 (Dec 4, 2022)

What phone is that ? upgrade to 12 plus at least you’ll have a better camera


----------



## David Rothschild (Dec 4, 2022)

Amnesia said:


> "lol what kind of old phone do you have"


Because the pic quality is pretty bad. The pic would have worked in 2010 not 2022


----------



## Amnesia (Dec 4, 2022)

David Rothschild said:


> Because the pic quality is pretty bad. The pic would have worked in 2010 not 2022





Yliaster said:


> You look pretty decent in the pic appearance wise,this roast I think had more to do with (1) working out at Planet Fitness (2) having an old iPhone model and (3) the pic quality is just overall pixelated



it is just the phone and wired earbuds because u see ppl post all kinds of blurry and random viedoes and photos on their IG story. This wasnt a full post, just a story. I see teen girls posting shit quality pics all the time


----------



## LastTemp (Dec 4, 2022)

Amnesia said:


> 5'9" 190 pounds with a six pack natty
> 
> dunno how I can hold so much muscle


tiny I'm 6'10 400lbs 10% bodyfat


----------



## decadouche57 (Dec 4, 2022)

Amnesia said:


> 5'9" 190 pounds with a six pack natty
> 
> dunno how I can hold so much muscle


Total daily calories?


----------



## Amnesia (Dec 4, 2022)

decadouche57 said:


> Total daily calories?


1100 for the last two weeks since thanksgiving

2000 is maintenance. My metabolism is shit


----------



## decadouche57 (Dec 4, 2022)

Amnesia said:


> 1100 for the last two weeks since thanksgiving
> 
> 2000 is maintenance. My metabolism is shit


How the fuck do you get to 190 pounds on that many calories? And do you ever bulk?


----------



## BigBundaSlapper (Dec 4, 2022)

Prettyboy said:


> Girls only ever compliment my abs (including Adonis belt ) , glutes and sometimes how veiny my forearms are
> 
> They never said anything about my V taper despite having wide ass shoulders and narrow hips… only guys comment on it
> Also dudes are obsessed with traps
> ...


Bro sweardown, I broke my wrist from kickboxing so lost all my gains. when my wrist was mostly healed i did 30 mins skip jumping everyday and ate a fucking 12 yr old girl’s tdee calorie worth of food a day.

Went from this





To this in a matter of weeks





And got infinite more compliments from girls
Jfl at life


----------



## Amnesia (Dec 4, 2022)

decadouche57 said:


> How the fuck do you get to 190 pounds on that many calories? And do you ever bulk?



i eat little and lift 15 minutes max per day, dont ever squat or deadlift. Just like do a few curls at low weight and simple stuff 

My genetics test said I am mostly fast twitch muscle fibers, i am blessed in that regard so its very easy to put on muscle


----------



## decadouche57 (Dec 4, 2022)

BigBundaSlapper said:


> Bro sweardown, I broke my wrist from kickboxing so lost all my gains. when my wrist was mostly healed i did 30 mins skip jumping everyday and ate a fucking 12 yr old girl’s tdee calorie worth of food a day.
> 
> Went from this
> View attachment 1981784
> ...


Are you the old user I forget the name


----------



## AutisticGymcel (Dec 4, 2022)

Airpods or death in 2022


----------



## decadouche57 (Dec 4, 2022)

Amnesia said:


> i eat little and lift 15 minutes max per day, dont ever squat or deadlift. Just like do a few curls at low weight and simple stuff
> 
> My genetics test said I am mostly fast twitch muscle fibers, i am blessed in that regard so its very easy to put on muscle


There’s no way you lift for 15 minutes a day tj achieve that physique


----------



## BigBundaSlapper (Dec 4, 2022)

decadouche57 said:


> Are you the old user I forget the name


Tuboflard, I deleted old account cuz friends irl found my face plastered all over this forum


----------



## BigBundaSlapper (Dec 4, 2022)

decadouche57 said:


> There’s no way you lift for 15 minutes a day tj achieve that physique


Tbf weighted dips and pull ups is enough for upper body for me


----------



## decadouche57 (Dec 4, 2022)

BigBundaSlapper said:


> Tbf weighted dips and pull ups is enough for upper body for me


You look natty but good physique. What size are you arms in the second pic? Also you didn’t lose muscle after starving?


----------



## ReadBooksEveryday (Dec 4, 2022)

_*Most girls that make fun of dudes for having an old phone and whatnot but live with their parents, can't even drive and shit*_


----------



## LightSkinNoob (Dec 4, 2022)

AutisticGymcel said:


> Airpods or death in 2022


Looks tryhard, AirPods Pro’s mog

@Amnesia bro you posted the most male gaze gym selfie, if you want to show physique post like this,


----------



## BigBundaSlapper (Dec 4, 2022)

decadouche57 said:


> You look natty but good physique. What size are you arms in the second pic? Also you didn’t lose muscle after starving?


Thanks, yeh I’m natty, not sure don’t measure my arms. I definitely lost quite a bit of mass and strength. Went from being able to do +70kg weighted dips to less than half that amount and I stopped filling out t shirts.


----------



## thereallegend (Dec 4, 2022)

Wired headphones literally went obsolete in 2018 bro. You at least need an iPhone 12 to avoid picture failo.

This type of pic quality is only good for a snapchat you send to a friend.


----------



## decadouche57 (Dec 4, 2022)

BigBundaSlapper said:


> Thanks, yeh I’m natty, not sure don’t measure my arms. I definitely lost quite a bit of mass and strength. Went from being able to do +70kg weighted dips to less than half that amount and I stopped filling out t shirts.


You don’t look like you lost much muscle. It looks like you lost glycogen fat and water weight in the pics


----------



## thereallegend (Dec 4, 2022)

𖤐𖤐𖤐𖤐𖤐𖤐𖤐𖤐𖤐𖤐𖤐𖤐𖤐𖤐𖤐𖤐𖤐𖤐 said:


> _*Most girls that make fun of dudes for having an old phone and whatnot but live with their parents, can't even drive and shit*_


but niggas want jbs right?


----------



## AlexAP (Dec 4, 2022)

AutisticGymcel said:


> Airpods or death in 2022


Who is the guy in your avi


----------



## OldRooster (Dec 4, 2022)




----------



## chadmanlet04 (Dec 4, 2022)

Sarx said:


> Just buy an iphone already man JFL


Ikr? Didn't this nigga already blew few thousand on surgeries before he clearly has the money for it


----------



## marauder (Dec 4, 2022)

Buy this bro, your phone is social suicide death tier. You need the latest iPhone for mirror selfie halo.


----------



## Chadpreetmaybe (Dec 4, 2022)

Amnesia said:


> Yup Only guys EVER compliment my body/arms/shoulders. Literally guys will tell me "nice arms dude, whats ur routine" when I am out in the club and stuff
> 
> 
> females only EVER say nice six pack WHEN I am lean and therefore actually have smaller arms and shoulders from low BF. Being huge is ultimate male gaze indeed


It's not make Gaze, females in west have whacked their hormones by taking birth control pill hence their ovulation cycle is messed up which by extension is messing with their preferences. It's a scientific phenomenon. You won't see this in world countries or countries where using birth control is not that prevalent or looked down upon.


----------



## Amnesia (Dec 4, 2022)

Chadpreetmaybe said:


> It's not make Gaze, females in west have whacked their hormones by taking birth control pill hence their ovulation cycle is messed up which by extension is messing with their preferences. It's a scientific phenomenon. You won't see this in world countries or countries where using birth control is not that prevalent or looked down upon.


cope

not every girl is on birth control. Out of the 250 I have banged half have been on half off birth control. So extrapolating that out to the general female population it's 50/50

And none ever EVER compliment my body, only ever abs @Prettyboy is right. A surfer body with abs and toned rest of the muscle group is ideal or all u need. Muscle size is completely irrelevant and does NOTHING to increase ur SMV. Ur general size (height and natural frame) does but all u need are abs and butt


Walking around like I do in the OP picture I get ZERO IOIs ANYWHERE from any woman. Not at the gym or store or streets or anything. Women GIVE NO SHITS ABOUT MUSCLE


----------



## AngryShane (Dec 4, 2022)

Amnesia said:


> Out of the 250 I have banged half have been on half off birth control.


You slept with 250 women?!


----------



## JFLateating (Dec 4, 2022)

Did you have hollow cheeks from the first time you got lean or only when older and buccal fat pads went away? 
When I was 190 same height (muscular) I had such a moon face


----------



## RichardSpencel (Dec 4, 2022)

Amnesia said:


> I have my own place and a BMW


----------



## Manchild (Dec 4, 2022)

Amnesia said:


> iphone 8


iPhone 8 don’t have headphone jack jfl they must think your shit from the last century. Just get AirPods and the XR literally Can trade the 8 and get it for 200 even brokles can’t afford to not be iPhone maxed


----------



## Amnesia (Dec 4, 2022)

JFLateating said:


> Did you have hollow cheeks from the first time you got lean or only when older and buccal fat pads went away?
> When I was 190 same height (muscular) I had such a moon face



i always had slight hollowness







I am not sure if age has a factor but my face is pretty lean atm


----------



## JFLateating (Dec 4, 2022)

Amnesia said:


> i always had slight hollowness
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Makes me think your hollow cheeks are more from great bone structure than elite low bf
At your height and weight you can’t be that low bf natty


----------



## Amnesia (Dec 4, 2022)

JFLateating said:


> Makes me think your hollow cheeks are more from great bone structure than elite low bf
> At your height and weight you can’t be that low bf natty



taken right after waking up so look leaner than thru the day plus the pose stretches out the stomach skin more than typical

I am prob 16%


----------



## AlexAP (Dec 4, 2022)

AngryShane said:


> You slept with 250 women?!


He lives in California, I hope no one was trans.


----------



## JFLateating (Dec 4, 2022)

Amnesia said:


> taken right after waking up so look leaner than thru the day plus the pose stretches out the stomach skin more than typical
> 
> I am prob 16%
> 
> View attachment 1981945


Maybe 13-15, impossible to tell sicne people don’t understand that having developed abdominals makes you look a lot leaner especially flexed


----------



## JizzFarmer (Dec 4, 2022)

Prettyboy said:


> Girls only ever compliment my abs (including Adonis belt ) , glutes and sometimes how veiny my forearms are
> 
> They never said anything about my V taper despite having wide ass shoulders and narrow hips… only guys comment on it
> Also dudes are obsessed with traps
> ...


Girls like the v-taper and wide shoulders but they don't specifically know what it is. If you were narrower with a shitty waist, you'd look less attractive to them, but they don't specifically know that's what is affecting the sex appeal of your body.


----------



## JizzFarmer (Dec 4, 2022)

Amnesia said:


> of course I do but I dont give a fuck about phone I am never on it only on my PC
> 
> its funny the girls making fun of me all live at home with their parents and drive shitty cards.
> 
> ...


I used an iPhone 6 until late last year and girls would diss me for it even though these bitches had basically zero savings (even with daddy's handouts) whilst my net worth at 20yo is 80th percentile for 18-25 age group in my country  

I remember reading this article about the ways people try to look rich depending on their level of wealth and for poor people it said that they try to look rich through their clothes and accessories.


----------



## Chinacurry (Dec 4, 2022)

Amnesia said:


> "lol what kind of old phone do you have"
> "nice wired headphones"
> 
> I am losing followers on IG cause of it
> ...


Some nigga here got roasted for having wired headphones in his tinder convo


----------



## JFLateating (Dec 4, 2022)

Amnesia said:


> taken right after waking up so look leaner than thru the day plus the pose stretches out the stomach skin more than typical
> 
> I am prob 16%
> 
> View attachment 1981945


Oh and math checks out btw:

Peak natties at your height will be 165-170 at 10% bodyfat while holding good muscle, let’s use 170 to be generous

10% of 170 is 17

If they get to 190, they have gained 20 lb of fat since they were already at max muscle, now they won’t look that fat tho since having muscle helps hide it somewhat

17+20=34
34/190=17.8%

Although they would probably gain a tiny bit of muscle with the fat and then end up at 15-16% at 190


----------



## AutisticGymcel (Dec 5, 2022)

AlexAP said:


> Who is the guy in your avi


Chadimir Putin


----------



## Anstrum95 (Dec 5, 2022)

*even my 150 bucks android has better camera quality, your pic is insanely blurry *


----------



## DoctorLooksmax (Dec 5, 2022)

Amnesia said:


> Never dude
> 
> just been lifting for 15 years now. But most my gains were made in the first two years. Take a lot of supps and eat 180g protein per day
> 
> ...


What are you max lifts?

190 leanish natty is really quite impressive at 5’9


----------



## Amnesia (Dec 5, 2022)

DoctorLooksmax said:


> What are you max lifts?
> 
> 190 leanish natty is really quite impressive at 5’9


Absolute shit. Max 1 rep bench is like 200 
Squat is maybe 200

I never took the gym serious. I just train one muscle group per day and do lifts that make them sore


----------



## fogdart (Dec 5, 2022)

Amnesia said:


> iphone 8


you're getting roasted because you use gloves at the gym not because of the phone lol


----------



## Amnesia (Dec 5, 2022)

*Update 

8 followers lost since posting it and my ex even messaged me

“you look fucking great man, but that picture is over pixilated “

she always would busts my balls over my phone especially cause she just got a iPhone 14 pro max 


However I got a few cute girls messaging me telling me I look hot or yummy or asking to hang out *


----------



## makeme183 (Dec 5, 2022)

Amnesia said:


> *However I got a few cute girls messaging me telling me I look hot or yummy or asking to hang out *


age ? how did those girls find your insta ?

why is the image so grainy ? 
iphone has optical image stabilisation software , its impossible to get a picture quality like this with an iphone
even my shit 2016 samsung selfie cam mogs this


----------



## newperson (Dec 5, 2022)

Amnesia said:


> *Update
> 
> 8 followers lost since posting it and my ex even messaged me*
> 
> ...


i remember when u didnt have instagram and wondered how to gain follwers/comments,
how much followers do u have now? whats ur bio like?


----------



## Amnesia (Dec 5, 2022)

makeme183 said:


> age ? how did those girls find your insta ?
> 
> why is the image so grainy ?
> iphone has optical image stabilisation software , its impossible to get a picture quality like this with an iphone
> even my shit 2016 samsung selfie cam mogs this


The girls messaging me are just followers I have that I’ve never met. And some are wanting to meet. I say cute not hot bc they are pretty mid tier 



newperson said:


> i remember when u didnt have instagram and wondered how to gain follwers/comments,
> how much followers do u have now? whats ur bio like?


750ish

I had selfies up and just followed girls and when they followed back I unfollowed them and kept getting followers that way 

But I realized my selfie only IG was a bit autistic so I archived everything and have zero posts up atm. Just a profile pic 

I want to get a real dedicated camera and take some decent pics going forward 



Having a good ig is such a halo. Having a bad one is a huge failo. It’s much better to have zero posts than aspie ones. But still it’s bad so have no posts


----------



## Iasacrko (Dec 5, 2022)

Amnesia said:


> "lol what kind of old phone do you have"
> "nice wired headphones"
> 
> I am losing followers on IG cause of it
> ...


Slow down on the gym man ur more attractive to other men than to women


----------



## forevergymcelling (Dec 5, 2022)

Amnesia said:


> 5'9" 190 pounds with a six pack natty
> 
> dunno how I can hold so much muscle








How serious do you take gymcelling?

Do you go everyday? Count calories ect

nvm just read the thread


----------



## forevergymcelling (Dec 5, 2022)

Amnesia said:


> i eat little and lift 15 minutes max per day, dont ever squat or deadlift. Just like do a few curls at low weight and simple stuff
> 
> My genetics test said I am mostly fast twitch muscle fibers, i am blessed in that regard so its very easy to put on muscle


Fucking brutal

I'm a slow twitch disgrace


----------



## thereallegend (Dec 5, 2022)

JFLateating said:


> Did you have hollow cheeks from the first time you got lean or only when older and buccal fat pads went away?
> When I was 190 same height (muscular) I had such a moon face


gotta let the buccinators atrophy from proper swallowing


----------



## thereallegend (Dec 5, 2022)

fogdart said:


> you're getting roasted because you use gloves at the gym not because of the phone lol


male gaze, women want smooth hands to finger their pussy


----------



## newperson (Dec 5, 2022)

Amnesia said:


> Having a good ig is such a halo. Having a bad one is a huge failo. It’s much better to have zero posts than aspie ones. But still it’s bad so have no posts


u can save highlights stories, then the foids will know u have a nice lifestyle and in that way, comments and likes arent relevant. i've already seen some chads profiles with that tactic.


----------



## Amnesia (Dec 5, 2022)

thereallegend said:


> male gaze, women want smooth hands to finger their pussy


I ALWAYS get told by women I have soft hands. But they don’t say it like it’s a good thing. They say it indifferently. But I think they are low key making fun of me 

But I agree. They do like soft hands to finger fuck then we’ll. They’ll never admit it. They will say they like a man with “manly” hands


----------



## thereallegend (Dec 5, 2022)

Amnesia said:


> I ALWAYS get told by women I have soft hands. But they don’t say it like it’s a good thing. They say it indifferently. But I think they are low key making fun of me
> 
> But I agree. They do like soft hands to finger fuck then we’ll. They’ll never admit it. They will say they like a man with “manly” hands


It's a halo to have large, blue collar like, veiny hands but be smooth with trimmed nails at the same time


----------



## MoggerGaston (Dec 5, 2022)

Knowing your personality, you probably got 30 positive/neutral comments but you are hyper-focused on the 2 negative comments you got.

Brutal neurology-pill


----------



## thereallegend (Dec 5, 2022)

MoggerGaston said:


> Knowing your personality, you probably got 30 positive/neutral comments but you are hyper-focused on the 2 negative comments you got.
> 
> Brutal neurology-pill


what's negative can kill you


----------



## AshtonKuchter (Dec 5, 2022)

How many IG followers u have?
Also is your profile public or private?
Do you post a lot of histories/ reels?
I have my account with 1.5k followers
U would mog even harder with my followers ( I am not good looking unlike you so the halo you would get is crazy)
Mostly jbs follow me too


----------



## CristianT (Dec 7, 2022)

Amnesia said:


> "lol what kind of old phone do you have"
> "nice wired headphones"
> 
> I am losing followers on IG cause of it
> ...


do you do cardio? 

How many calories you eat per day?

You eat carbs?

How about water? How much?

Looking good.


----------



## Amnesia (Dec 8, 2022)

CristianT said:


> do you do cardio?
> 
> How many calories you eat per day?
> 
> ...


No cardio

1200 when cutting. 2000 maintain

2 gallons a day

150 G protein 150 carb 30 g fat. Rough estimates

I lift 15 minutes a day one muscle group a day. Never that heavy of weights medium reps. Just try to get that burn feel and lift to failure each set


----------



## Sny (Dec 8, 2022)

Why can't you just... Buy a new iPhone and stop complaining?


----------



## fucclife (Dec 8, 2022)

Sny said:


> Why can't you just... Buy a new iPhone and stop complaining?


why cant u stop being a subhuman who talks shit about me. lets fight cunt


----------



## Mediterranean (Dec 8, 2022)

>Blurry photos
>Green and red lines edited onto every photo (prevent reverse image search?)
>Not ugly enough to be on a looksmax forum

Amnesia is larping


----------



## bwrauycnee (Dec 8, 2022)

Amnesia said:


> Never dude
> 
> just been lifting for 15 years now. But most my gains were made in the first two years. Take a lot of supps and eat 180g protein per day
> 
> ...


How much weight can you gain before losing your hollow cheeks?


----------

